# 3444 Hydraulic problem



## bthomas (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 3444 International tractor with a 3121 backhoe on it that I just bought. When I tried it out the backhoe would bog down the engine when I used it. I flushed everything and changed the canister filter and the spin on filter for the hydrostatic and refilled the two units. It still bogs down when i use it. I noticed a manual push pull valve on the fender and when I push the valve down the hydraulics work much better, the steering works better too, but the boom will not swing left or right until I pull the valve back up then it will swing with out pulling the motor down but all of the other controls bog it down. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mikeinri (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a 3414 with the same backhoe. That knob sound like the same as mine. It diverts the hydraulics to the backhoe OR the front of the machine. That’s why you lose the power steering when you push or pull it. Make sure you have the governor/ throttle revved up when you are putting a load on the hydraulics. Check the condition of the lines. One of the solid lines was kinked on my backhoe causing the same thing. There is a screen filter also on the backhoe hydraulics but it sounds more like a motor power problem than a hydraulic issue.


----------



## pacaman (May 2, 2014)

*3444 hydraulics*



bthomas said:


> I have a 3444 International tractor with a 3121 backhoe on it that I just bought. When I tried it out the backhoe would bog down the engine when I used it. I flushed everything and changed the canister filter and the spin on filter for the hydrostatic and refilled the two units. It still bogs down when i use it. I noticed a manual push pull valve on the fender and when I push the valve down the hydraulics work much better, the steering works better too, but the boom will not swing left or right until I pull the valve back up then it will swing with out pulling the motor down but all of the other controls bog it down. Any help would be appreciated.


I just bought an old 3444 with exactly the same problem. Did you ever solve it? I'd sure appreciate some help! Sherman 830-330-0317


----------



## bthomas (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a loss of engine power which is causing my issue it will not pull itself on the high side so it does not have eneough power to run those 2 pumps


----------

